# 2012 Ritchey WCS C260 stem - Actual weight



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

What is there to say? 70mm, anodized black, 7 metal bolts in total, 7050 alloy, 260 deg clamping area:


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

By any chance did you weight it without the bolts? just curious, been thinking about getting this stem.


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

V.P. said:


> What is there to say? 70mm, anodized black, 7 metal bolts in total, 7050 alloy, 260 deg clamping area:


Um, yeah, very nice. Now to figure out where I can get my hands on one of these...


----------



## jmXMTB (Sep 6, 2011)

mtbmeister said:


> Um, yeah, very nice. Now to figure out where I can get my hands on one of these...


Ditto! Have been waiting for this new WW part for a while now. Is this from interbike, or are they finally for sale now. Do you have other lengths to weigh?


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

GTR2ebike said:


> By any chance did you weight it without the bolts? just curious, been thinking about getting this stem.


its a 3mm bolt, and each has a weight of 1.3 grams as far as i remember.

One more pic:


----------



## scuver (Nov 5, 2009)

I like it very much! Thanks for posting it.
Where can I get one?


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

V.P. said:


> its a 3mm bolt, and each has a weight of 1.3 grams as far as i remember.


I was just curious if they are titanium, they've got to be heavier than 1.3 a titanium M5x10mm bolt is 1.5 grams.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

GTR2ebike said:


> I was just curious if they are titanium, they've got to be heavier than 1.3 a titanium M5x10mm bolt is 1.5 grams.


And the bolts have to bigger than 3mm. Looks like 5mm bolts to me.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you have to slide the bars in from the end to install?


----------



## Ansible (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks you have to slide the bars in, but only from the thin part to the thick part of a tapered bar.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok here's the deal: bolts are 3mm allen bolts and its metal. In other words, they are quite small, that explains the low weight as well.



jabrabu said:


> Do you have to slide the bars in from the end to install?


No, just from where the bar starts to taper, its no biggie.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

V.P. said:


> Ok here's the deal: bolts are 3mm allen bolts and its metal. In other words, they are quite small, that explains the low weight as well.
> 
> No, just from where the bar starts to taper, its no biggie.


They are steel, so you (or I :devil could shave another 4-5 grams with ti
Ordering mine today

Do you have a caliper? Any chance you can measure them? Sorry i'm always in a rush to get things once I see them


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Curious to know if anyone has gotten their hands on a 100mm or 110mm and weighed it. 

Even any other weight would be great that way we can extrapolate and interpolate the rest of the weights.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Cheers! said:


> Curious to know if anyone has gotten their hands on a 100mm or 110mm and weighed it.
> 
> Even any other weight would be great that way we can extrapolate and interpolate the rest of the weights.


100mm=109 grams....Disappointing


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

100mm at 109g is ok but there are plenty of stems at that weight. The Ritchey is supposed to be stronger and it is easier to find than the alternatives.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Is it strong like a Syntace F109?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Syntace F109 at 100 mm is claimed to be 113 g 

So it is comparable. The ritchey one is probably the lightedt mass produced 31.8 mm clamp stem on the market currently. 

Only way to go lighter is if you go to 25.4 or you pay big dollar for boutique stuff like extralite.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

It *should* be stronger than the Syntace. I'm sure there's data available online from some laboratory test if you want to geek out.
Syntace F99, New Ultimate, Extralight, Rotor all have 100ish gram stems but they're hard to find locally and probably not as strong as the Ritchey. Time will tell.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

limba said:


> 100mm at 109g is ok but there are plenty of stems at that weight. The Ritchey is supposed to be stronger and it is easier to find than the alternatives.


It's not okay when the ads say 100mm/100g and on ritchey's website it claims 110mm at 103g. I've weighed 2 100mm and they were both 109 grams.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> Syntace F109 at 100 mm is claimed to be 113 g
> 
> So it is comparable. The ritchey one is probably the lightedt mass produced 31.8 mm clamp stem on the market currently.
> 
> Only way to go lighter is if you go to 25.4 or you pay big dollar for boutique stuff like extralite.


There is one other option - an Ibis stem with Ti tapered head bolts from Tom.I have a 70mm @ 91 grams, a 80mm @ 93 grams, so a 100mm should be around 97 grams.These are dirt cheap @ $45.00 and very strong. Ibis specs this stem on their AM HD Mojo bike.
I have 3 years on mine with several trips to bike parks and its been great - no issues.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

limba said:


> It *should* be stronger than the Syntace.


I seriously doubt it, specially with the weaker M4 bolts.

Maximum torque: 4Nm


----------



## reformed roadie (Mar 30, 2008)

GTR2ebike said:


> It's not okay when the ads say 100mm/100g and on ritchey's website it claims 110mm at 103g. I've weighed 2 100mm and they were both 109 grams.


You're right - that's not OK!

We should organize a protest and set-up a tent town outside of Tom Ritchey's house!

The humanity!


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

My wet white old version WCS 100mm stem weighed in at around 114.5 grams before I upgraded the bolts to Ti. 

Didn't get to weigh it after changing to TI bolts since it was still installed on the bike but I'm quite sure it's less than 109 grams.

So what's the big deal with the new C260 stem if it weighs as much or even more than the old WCS? 

Though the C260 does look cool since it does without a traditional face plate.


----------



## red bank rider (Jun 27, 2008)

GTR2ebike said:


> It's not okay when the ads say 100mm/100g and on ritchey's website it claims 110mm at 103g. I've weighed 2 100mm and they were both 109 grams.


My brand new 100mm wet white stem weighs 110.9g on 2 separate analytical scales.


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

red bank rider said:


> My brand new 100mm wet white stem weighs 110.9g on 2 separate analytical scales.


Same here. I put a white 100mm on my roadie 2 weeks ago. Came in at 111g on my park scale.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

tracke30m3 said:


> Didn't get to weigh it after changing to TI bolts since it was still installed on the bike but I'm quite sure it's less than 109 grams.


Where did you get the Ti bolts in that size?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

kroe said:


> Where did you get the Ti bolts in that size?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


WCS 100mm


Original Bolts


Ti bolts (ebay-china).


final weight for me: 108g


----------



## Lux Interior (Sep 10, 2013)

This is my WCS C260 stem:










It's a very good weight for a 110 mm stem.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Very impressed by stock weight: C260/70mm.


----------



## robgall13 (Nov 30, 2012)

If you do tune it with titanium please post the weight.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

robgall13 said:


> If you do tune it with titanium please post the weight.


I did considered tuning but its been hard to find M4 15mm. So far I've found this from eBay but its 20mm: 200955722811
I know about Toronto cycle...I'm sure they have some...but not green (to match with my 2010 flash ultimate frame)..lol


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

With Ti bolts...that is a very good weight!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The C260 is old news.

Ritchey released an improved new model a few months ago.

Ritchey WCS C220 Stem 84D Blatte
WCS C220 Stem 73D Blatte

"The new wcs c220 stem rivals the performance of the revolutionary c260 stem design, but it's quicker and easier to install and remove thanks to a press-fit handlebar clamp interface and forward-facing hardware."


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

sfer1 said:


> The C260 is old news.
> 
> Ritchey released an improved new model a few months ago.
> 
> ...


But is heavier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

andrepsz said:


> But is heavier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't know that for sure unless you had one of each in exactly the same length and finish. I bet they weigh about the same.


----------

